# Bring it back!



## Dioritt (Aug 3, 2011)

Alfie used to do the same with his ball. He'd bring it back then as soon as I went to take it he'd dash off, clearly wanting me to chase him. A game of chase makes the whole fetch game so much more exciting....for HIM! Not for me, however. 

I decided I'd go back to basics and teach him to take the ball. Every time he mouthed the ball I'd click/treat. Then moved on to actually holding the ball in his mouth. Then dropping the ball (I didn't want it my hand - I wanted it on the floor where I could scoop it with my ball thrower). It took only a few days until he was taking the ball then dropping it again. Then we moved on to throwing the ball just a few meters, telling him 'fetch' (which he already knew) and click/treat for every successful drop at my feet. Another few sessions of that and he soon realised that unless the ball was at my feet, there was no treat and no new throw so he'd pick it back up again and drop it where it belonged. By the end of the week we were successfully using the ball thrower and _most_ of the time he'd bring it straight back. Occasionally he still likes to dance around with it for a bit, hoping for a game of chase, but when one isn't forthcoming the ball eventually comes back. 

We love our fetch the ball game now and it was well worth putting the work in. 

Also, Alfie was great at fetching toys straight back to me in the house, so like Bambi, it was only outside that we had problems.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tried using two frisbees? One to throw, one to be ready to throw the instant she drops the first! I'm not sure that a very rewarding game of tug is the way to go if you want her to bring it back and drop it - fine if you are both enjoying it, of course!


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies

fjm, I have tried using another toy but not another frisbee. No matter what toy I have, the one she has is better....

I will see what I can do with both of your advice! Not going outside today though it's all wet =(


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Same here - blue skies followed by torrential rain - and very cold!


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't beat the good old British weather!...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very true - and I'd just got all the t-shirts etc back out to cope with last week's heat wave!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

BambiDog said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> fjm, I have tried using another toy but not another frisbee. No matter what toy I have, the one she has is better....
> 
> I will see what I can do with both of your advice! Not going outside today though it's all wet =(


I use a variety of things to improve fetch ...

- I alternate fetch with chase games (the signal is when I growl "GIVE me that!!!" and run after him)
- I taught him fetch to hand rather than to bring it back and drop it. That means I have a very clear signal (holding out my hand) when I want it.
- I take a variety of toys to the park with me and I change it up frequently

There are people I see in the park with cockers and labs who will endlessly, almost robotically, retrieve. I just don't think poodles are wired that way.

More Indian summer this week! Hurray!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Humph - no Indian summer here - more like a monsoon!


----------

